# premade urban hip hop rap transfer



## Tita Annie (May 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm looking for a place to order transfers that have cartoon pardoy designs. Like, Spongebob Ganster with rhinestones, or Hustler Mario bros., etc. Everywhere, I see those designs, they are all the same designs. So... I know there are some pre-made transfers out there.

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

if you already see the design everywhere, why bother selling it? it doesn't make much business sense to enter a saturated market that is rife with copyright infringement.


----------

